# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  How do you define borderline persnoality disroder?

## Katie

Cos I might have it, and I need info on it.

----------


## Katie

Anyone????  ):

----------


## Vert1go

Here is a link that should give you some information  ::): 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001931/

----------


## Vert1go

Thanks Parakeet  ::):

----------


## Katie

i think i have this..

----------


## fetisha

you can also talk to your therapist to get more information if you are seeing one on this disorder because I thought I had borderline too, but my therapist doesnt think I have  even though I got a high score on every test I took about borderline disorder.

----------


## CityofAngels

BPD is prolly the most contentious diagnosis in all of psychology. Very heated debate on what it is and what causes it. I just want to say that all of my women friends who were ever diagnosed with it eventually had their diagnosis changed. Men almost never get diagnosed with it and guess what, that is also a hugely contentious topic.

My take on BPD is that its like manic depression but instead of going between happy and sad they go between happy and angry. If you don't rage a lot then my guess is the diagnosis won't stick.

----------


## ShyOne

I think CityofAngels might be right because I've heard a lot about talk about who has it. And stuff.

----------


## Monroe

> I just want to say that all of my women friends who were ever diagnosed with it eventually had their diagnosis changed.



You can add me to that list. Do you remember when my therapist was diagnosing me with BPD? Well, many professionals later, it's Bipolar and AvPD, and I agree with that. My therapist was misinterpreting everything, and I think he was just trying to fit me into the popular diagnosis of Borderline.  I read a couple of books about those with BPD, and it didn't fit me at all. 

I find there is a much bigger difference between Bipolar and BPD though, than just sad vs angry.

----------


## CityofAngels

> *You can add me to that list.* Do you remember when my therapist was diagnosing me with BPD? Well, many professionals later, it's Bipolar and AvPD, and I agree with that. My therapist was misinterpreting everything, and I think he was just trying to fit me into the popular diagnosis of Borderline.  I read a couple of books about those with BPD, and it didn't fit me at all. 
> 
> I find there is a much bigger difference between Bipolar and BPD though, than just sad vs angry.



I think a big problem is there are only two important diagnosis involving emotional instability, bipolar and borderline. They need more categories for this, lots of emotionally unstable people don't fit into these two categories and get forced into them by therapists.

Also, you already _were_ on that list. Doctors make some screwed up diagnosis. I have an online friend who got herself sterilized after being told she was schizophrenic and later the doctors changed their minds.

----------


## Monroe

> I think a big problem is there are only two important diagnosis involving emotional instability, bipolar and borderline. They need more categories for this, lots of emotionally unstable people don't fit into these two categories and get forced into them by therapists.



Bipolar is not emotional instability,  it's mood instability and episodes. The mood episodes last for longer periods of time. Months of depression, or many weeks of mania. Whereas Borderlines are known for emotional instability where they can switch within a day, or within an hour, based on their reactions to their environment. Bipolars can track their mood swings and are generally very responsive to the correct medication. I'm much better now on the proper meds for Bipolar. Borderline is not trackable and they need therapy rather than medications. Personally I think there is a big difference between the two. 

I think the problem, which you mentioned, is that there aren't enough categories for "emotional instability".  Some doctors will assume Bipolar which could definitely be wrong as Bipolar is more genetic and biochemical. And if they aren't Bipolar, then they assume they are Borderline. The criteria of Borderline is so broad it could include so many people.. it really just seems like a diagnosis/disorder doctors  made up just because they needed something to label all the "emotional unstable" people with.. it doesn't seem like a valid disorder to me in the way that it's defined. 





> Also, you already _were_ on that list. Doctors make some screwed up diagnosis. I have an online friend who got herself sterilized after being told she was schizophrenic and later the doctors changed their minds.



What do you mean I already was? Did you know about the screwed up BPD diagnosis before now? I forget if you had known, but it was awhile ago last year where that screw-up came to light. 

And holy sh.. your friend got sterilized? Really? That is.. just wow.

----------


## CityofAngels

Monroe right from the start at SAS I was telling you the Borderline diagnosis wouldn't stick with you cuz your too good natured to be a borderline.

----------


## Monroe

Yeah, I remember you always saying that.. lol. I wasn't sure if you knew about it being professionally "revoked" though, that's what I meant.  But yeah, BPD _really_ didn't fit me. My therapist just kept telling me over and over that I was, so, of course, I got mindf-ked and started believing it.

----------


## L

I am taking lectures in personality disorders and my lecturer has no definition - I hate the idea of telling someone their personality is discorded

----------


## Chantellabella

My understanding of any personality disorder is that the person is stuck in a developmental phase. Kids 2 to 7 are egocentric, black and white thinkers, and have a hard time with abandonment. Borderline personality disorder (in my understanding) is basically when a person gets stuck in that age range. That's where the symptoms of love/hate, fear of abandonment, and thinking they have power over others might come from. Part of me has BPD because part of me got stuck in that phase. I've also heard that BPD can be a person stuck in teen years, so I'm not sure which one is the correct age range. I can see that extremist thinking with teens also because they seem to say never, always, forever. I know my teen part does that. But from what I've been taught, it's a person stuck in some developmental year. I know when I counseled, I had to determine what year a person was in and speak to them on that level to get through to them. 

One thing that bothers me is when people act like any personality disorder is "wrong" or "bad." I've actually heard counselors joke about BPD and it made me mad. btw, If anyone is a counselor please don't get mad. I'm also an LPC, but no longer practicing. I'm just making a point. Yes, there are extreme behaviors and sometimes a lot of drama like with histrionic personality disorders, but if they would remember that it's a 5 year old or an 11 year old in an adult's body, then the behavior isn't unnatural. I've also heard that it's very difficult to work with someone with a personality disorder because of the roadblocks they have learned to put up. Well, I can see why they might get defensive. They get beaten down by people who only see an adult acting "like a child." My defenses go up too when I don't get understanding from others. 

But I was taught to work on them at their level, and literally teach them to grow and cope in a way I would teach a child. In other words, having a personality disorder isn't a death sentence like some people believe. I believe it's just a step toward recovery. 

Anybody else think this way?

----------


## Coffee

I've already posted this in another thread but I feel like i need to reiterate the dangers of self-diagnoses and people diagnosing each other online. You need a professional diagnosis, not only because that's the only legit way, but also because the recovery of those with BPD can be significantly aided by medication such as mood stabilisers. You're going to have to go to a psychiatrist eventually, so you might as well do it now and get a proper diagnosis from someone who has been to med school and is actually trained. 

Sorry if that all sounds hostile - it isn't meant to be, I'm just worried about the level of misinformation flying around on the Internet in general about BPD. I know it confused me a LOT when I was still figuring things out and I was pulled in all directions. Don't torture yourself - see a professional for diagnosis, and use this sub-forum for additional support. And to everyone who is struggling with BPD, hang in there.

edit: a psychiatrist may also be able to point you to a therapist who specialises in dialectical behaviour therapy (DBT) which is the most effective therapy for BPD, so there's another reason to aim for a professional diagnosis.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I've already posted this in another thread but I feel like i need to reiterate the dangers of self-diagnoses and people diagnosing each other online. You need a professional diagnosis, not only because that's the only legit way, but also because the recovery of those with BPD can be significantly aided by medication such as mood stabilisers. You're going to have to go to a psychiatrist eventually, so you might as well do it now and get a proper diagnosis from someone who has been to med school and is actually trained. 
> 
> Sorry if that all sounds hostile - it isn't meant to be, I'm just worried about the level of misinformation flying around on the Internet in general about BPD. I know it confused me a LOT when I was still figuring things out and I was pulled in all directions. Don't torture yourself - see a professional for diagnosis, and use this sub-forum for additional support. And to everyone who is struggling with BPD, hang in there.
> 
> edit: a psychiatrist may also be able to point you to a therapist who specialises in dialectical behaviour therapy (DBT) which is the most effective therapy for BPD, so there's another reason to aim for a professional diagnosis.



I agree. There are so many disorders that have the same symptoms and then you also have to take into account time of symptoms present. They may just be temporary due to something happening in your life.

----------


## teemo

if anyone has it and feels like talking about bpd feel free to say hi, i have a friend with a psych degree and think i have it but it's near impossible to see a psychiatrist where i am

----------

